# here are my toys as of now



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

pt92
pt145
cz100
bushmaster.223/5.56 8-32x56 ill mil dot scope
mossberg500


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You sure got some fine looking toys.:drooling:


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

well thank you. its a start i guess next is that new beretta cx4 in .45


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

How do you like the Bushmaster? I've been looking at the predator model. How accurate does it shoot? Is it reliable? What load do you prefer in it (weight, brand, and .223 or 5.56)? Sorry for all the questions, but as I said I'm looking at one and like it, I just would like to know more about it before I drop $1k+ on it. Thanks!
By the way, nice collection.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, it's a start.


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

mike, I love this one. it is the varminter and I have not had any trouble with it. it is as accurate as you can hold it steady for. a friend who is on the swat team here has shot sub 11/2 moa at 300 yards with it.Of course thats with his loads.not sure what they were (secret sh**) I get about 21/2 moa with them. I use winchester 55gr 5.56, remington 55gr .223, and 62gr a/p in 5.56 that are surplus.I want to try heavier rounds/loads to see how the weapon likes them. the 8-32x56 ill mil-dot scope works great. I bought mine in a pawn shop (it was new and unfired) for $800. kinda beats the $1000+ new and it had a scope to boot. not the current one though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Well, it's a start.


heh..yup..Addiction is not always a bad thing:smt033


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

love the mossberg.


----------

